# Art group/Art friends?



## MDarkhaus (Aug 30, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm new to forums but I am looking for maybe an artist group or something to join, if not just people who are friendly and regularly post art to add here or on FA. 
       I personally like gothic macabre stuff but I get inspiration from everywhere. My FA is mostly lewd nsfw stuff at the moment but Im still working on building up what I have there and hope to start taking commissions. 
 Feel free to post whatever you got down below or mssg me whatevs. 

(I think this is the right place for this if not AAAAAAAA)
- M​


----------



## MDarkhaus (Aug 30, 2018)

Some arts.


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 30, 2018)

*kicks the door down* HELLO DID SOMEONE SAY ART FRIEND

nice dark art =) I like the second one - looks like they havent slept for days
oh and welcome to the forums


----------



## MDarkhaus (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks, the first one was a lighting test fun thing I did, the second was someones oc on amino. It was like a norman bates goat. 
I followed :0


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 30, 2018)

oh okay I thought he was yours xD have you any OCs?


----------



## Scales42 (Aug 30, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! 
I really like your dark artstyle btw. Can I ask you something? Does your name have anything to do with the band ''Darkhaus''?


----------



## Scales42 (Aug 30, 2018)

MDarkhaus said:


> Thanks, the first one was a lighting test fun thing I did, the second was someones oc on amino. It was like a norman bates goat.
> I followed :0



Anthony Perkins as Norman Bates? Because I see a resemblance


----------



## MDarkhaus (Aug 30, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> I really like your dark artstyle btw. Can I ask you something? Does your name have anything to do with the band ''Darkhaus''?


I have never heard of them until this moment.  '  If you know a good song by them I'm willing to check them out.


----------



## MDarkhaus (Aug 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> oh okay I thought he was yours xD have you any OCs?


I have a few I just have been trying to figure them out before I post somewhat of a reference or a full body of them..they live in my sketches at the moment. 
My main one is ennui and my icon. Both are bats and ennui has a skull face.  I was between a bat and a possum but settled on bat because reasons. 
( I technically have a lot of characters living in my sketches... *panics and shuffles through papers*)


----------



## MDarkhaus (Aug 30, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> Anthony Perkins as Norman Bates? Because I see a resemblance


indeed!


----------



## Scales42 (Aug 30, 2018)

MDarkhaus said:


> I have never heard of them until this moment.  '  If you know a good song by them I'm willing to check them out.


Its a real shame that you dont know them, let's change that.


----------



## MDarkhaus (Aug 30, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> Its a real shame that you dont know them, let's change that.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nadiafur (Aug 30, 2018)

Art Friends!! You have a great angular lining style going on, welcome to the forums!


----------



## MDarkhaus (Aug 31, 2018)

Nadiafur said:


> Art Friends!! You have a great angular lining style going on, welcome to the forums!


Thank you! <3


----------



## BaoBun (Sep 1, 2018)

I really like your art style! I don't know any art groups but I'd certainly be down on joining it as well if there was one!


----------



## MDarkhaus (Sep 1, 2018)

BaoBun said:


> I really like your art style! I don't know any art groups but I'd certainly be down on joining it as well if there was one!


Thank you! 
Yeah It's just nice to see what other people are doing and talk about each others work and maybe collab and do challenges or themes from month to month.


----------



## BaoBun (Sep 1, 2018)

MDarkhaus said:


> Thank you!
> Yeah It's just nice to see what other people are doing and talk about each others work and maybe collab and do challenges or themes from month to month.



Yes definitely!! It's also great to have that sort of support  it'd be really cool to have a sort of art challenge every month in a group and see what people come up with. Do you have a twitter by any chance? Maybe we could start something up!


----------



## MDarkhaus (Sep 1, 2018)

I do have a twitter  but i never use it.. uhhI'm going to make a new one for art ... @DarkhausM
The background header is pink flowers and the profile picture is a fancy shirt


----------



## BaoBun (Sep 1, 2018)

MDarkhaus said:


> I do have a twitter  but i never use it.. uhhI'm going to make a new one for art ... @DarkhausM
> The background header is pink flowers and the profile picture is a fancy shirt



Cool!! I’ll follow you


----------



## Pompadork (Sep 1, 2018)

-ME SHUFFLING IN AT TOP SPEEDS BCAUSE I LOVE DARK ART-
Hi hello I am here.
I’m bad and never use my FA bUT I love your stuff????? ;;;0;;;


----------



## boederman (Sep 1, 2018)

I like both of them, the first is looking at you like "do you want something? scum?" but the other is like "please, be as quiet as possible"


----------



## AvienWithFur (Sep 1, 2018)

hai


 
_I'm an artist_


----------



## faerr (Sep 2, 2018)

Hey! I love having art friends, I'm always up for talking, too.  Do you have discord or anything? Feel free to PM me (open to anyone who reads this, ofc) c:


----------



## MDarkhaus (Sep 2, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> -ME SHUFFLING IN AT TOP SPEEDS BCAUSE I LOVE DARK ART-
> Hi hello I am here.
> I’m bad and never use my FA bUT I love your stuff????? ;;;0;;;


Thank you! feel free to follow or whatever on anything I've posted here.


----------



## MDarkhaus (Sep 2, 2018)

boederman said:


> I like both of them, the first is looking at you like "do you want something? scum?" but the other is like "please, be as quiet as possible"


Thank you


----------



## MDarkhaus (Sep 2, 2018)

AvienWithFur said:


> hai
> View attachment 39129
> _I'm an artist_


cute


----------



## MDarkhaus (Sep 2, 2018)

faerr said:


> Hey! I love having art friends, I'm always up for talking, too.  Do you have discord or anything? Feel free to PM me (open to anyone who reads this, ofc) c:


I do have discord but I never use it. I followed you on FA and I think on here? I also saw an instagram so Ill get to that when I have a chance.


----------



## faerr (Sep 2, 2018)

MDarkhaus said:


> I do have discord but I never use it. I followed you on FA and I think on here? I also saw an instagram so Ill get to that when I have a chance.


Awh no problem, hit me up any time! I'm always good for a critique or chat, or just share some art with me. :3


----------



## boederman (Sep 2, 2018)

MDarkhaus said:


> Thank you


You're welcome ^^


----------



## MDarkhaus (Sep 3, 2018)

faerr said:


> Awh no problem, hit me up any time! I'm always good for a critique or chat, or just share some art with me. :3


yay! absolutely!


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 6, 2018)

Awww this sounds lovely! Cool idea for a thread! :>


----------



## PercyD (Sep 6, 2018)

Aww, I need more art friends! 
Dark stuff is funn~. I wish i got to draw it more often. I love drawing beastly creatures. >u>


----------

